# Huge victory for vaping and public Health in Romania



## Alex (18/3/16)

Huge victory for vaping and public Health in Romania

submitted 12 minutes ago by AndreiS98

Until the 16th of March, you could've smoked in every pub, club, restaurant etc. On the 16th, a new law came into effect that bans smoking in all public places, and everybody thought it would include e-cigs as well. In a very fortunate turn of events, the law text actually defines USING e-cigs as a completely different entity to smoking, and only explicitly bans it in public transport vehicles(which I personally fully agree with). An official who made the law has also confirmed that e-cigs will remain legal to use virtually everywhere else. IMO, this is smoking law made right.

To put the effects of this into perspective, from 10 of my smoker friends, 8 have told me they intend to switch as soon as possible just because of that. Also, when they introduced tax on liquid this January, they've explicitly left 0 nicotine untaxed, making people want give up nicotine.

I never thought I'd actually say this, but I'm really proud of my country today and I think others should really try to follow our example on vaping laws

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...huge_victory_for_vaping_and_public_health_in/

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/16)

That is awesome 
Thanks for sharing @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (18/3/16)

What a refreshingly proportionate set of rules.

I hope they give those officials this house to live in...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

